# A book for the Ring



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

I have decided to ask my wife to get me Solti's Ring cycle for Christmas as an entry point into Wagner who I have largely ignored until now. Can anyone recommend an easily available book to go along with it that covers the operas in depth alongside some historical context and anything else useful to a rank beginner in the world of Wagner and opera?

Many thanks


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

This book by John Culshaw is almost a blow by blow account of the recording of Solti's Ring.

There isn't another book out there that better fits your request!


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

That looks like it would do nicely, thanks! I think I might also grab the Boulez production on DVD at the same time.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

thejewk said:


> I have decided to ask my wife to get me Solti's Ring cycle for Christmas as an entry point into Wagner who I have largely ignored until now. Can anyone recommend an easily available book to go along with it that covers the operas in depth alongside some historical context and anything else useful to a rank beginner in the world of Wagner and opera?
> 
> Many thanks


I'd second Henry's recommendation, which has specific reference to the recording you are after. 
For a more general book that contains some decent commentary and a full libretto and translation (not sure if the edition of the Solti you are receiving will have full libretto) I'd suggest:


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

For the Ring, wider, I would also endorse Malx's recommendation. I use that book regularly to navigate my way around the Ring.

Another book I find indispensable is J. k. Holman's Companion & Concordance. IMVHO, it's the best of the lot.


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone, my Christmas will be Germanic. I've got the Solti box which includes a full libretto and some extras by Derek Cooke, the Boulez/Chereau production on DVD, the Holman book Henry mentioned above, and also the Culshaw book which looks really interesting. If the libretto and translation included with the Solti isn't sufficient, I'll order the book Malx has posted. Look like it will be a fun exploration over the next few months.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Have a look at The Ring of the Nibelungen by Andrew Porter. It’s his singing translation that is invariably used when anyone performs the Ring in English. It takes the odd liberty but it does make the opera come alive.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

thejewk said:


> Thanks everyone, my Christmas will be Germanic. I've got the Solti box which includes a full libretto and some extras by Derek Cooke, the Boulez/Chereau production on DVD, the Holman book Henry mentioned above, and also the Culshaw book which looks really interesting. If the libretto and translation included with the Solti isn't sufficient, I'll order the book Malx has posted. Look like it will be a fun exploration over the next few months.


You lucky, lucky devil!!!!!


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

There are many, MANY, books on Wagner.

He is certainly the most written about composer.

There have been a few good recommendations in the thread already, but I will give you my two cents.

The Spencer Companion is wonderful to have while listening, but it is not really meant to provide much of a story/narrative ABOUT Wagner and The Ring though. I think an nice, wide overview of Wagner is provided in an easy to read/absorb book by Simon Callow called 'Being Wagner'.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074DGFZJW/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i1

And a good Ring focused easy read is M. Owen Lee's 'Turning the Sky Round'

https://www.amazon.com/Wagners-Ring...sprefix=wagner+ring+m+owen+lee,aps,122&sr=8-1

The Solti is a great audio choice. But for DVD I would highly recommend the Barenboim over the Boulez, the performances are far better, Tomlinson's Wotan/Wanderer is immeasurably superior.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## thejewk (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks lextune, I'll add them to the list for the 'second wave' after digesting what I've got on the way. I am well aware of the potential shortcomings of the Boulez DVD set, but as a fan of him as a conductor I couldn't help myself, and I'll undoubtedly end up with several versions if I enjoy it.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

lextune said:


> There are many, MANY, books on Wagner.
> 
> He is certainly the most written about composer.
> 
> ...


I finished Simon Callow's 'Being Wagner' last month. It definitely fills a gap and it's refreshing to have a modern writer for a change! (good call, btw).


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

thejewk said:


> Thanks lextune, I'll add them to the list for the 'second wave' after digesting what I've got on the way. I am well aware of the potential shortcomings of the Boulez DVD set, but as a fan of him as a conductor I couldn't help myself, and I'll undoubtedly end up with several versions if I enjoy it.


I love Boulez, as a conductor and a composer.

There is plenty to enjoy in his Ring, and I wouldn't want to be without it.

I have nearly every Ring Cycle on DVD there is, and they each have their individual shortcomings, (it is inevitable).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

_The Ring of Truth: The Wisdom of Wagner's Ring of the Nibelung_ 
by *Roger Scruton *

View attachment 162280


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

The Roger Scruton posted above is the only one I could personally recommend, but I do highly recommend it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

bz3 said:


> The Roger Scruton posted above is the only one I could personally recommend, but I do highly recommend it.


I have the book with the libretto to the Goodall performance. The Scruton book looks quite interesting.


----------

